# Profinet I/O-über WLAN anbinden



## sailor (3 Mai 2012)

Hi,

Ein Wago - Profinet - Controller 750-370 mit F-Baugruppen soll über einen handelsüblichen Access-Point an Profinet/CPU 315PN/DP angebunden werden. Geht das?

Sailor


----------



## sascha-polo (3 Mai 2012)

Grundsätzlich ist eine Integration von Automatisierungsbereichen mit Industrie-Protokollen wie PROFINET in normale Ethernet Netzwerke unproblematisch. 
Bei der Netzwerk-Strukturierung muss jedoch die Realtime-Kommunikation beachtet werden. PROFINET mit RT- oder IRT-Kommunikation kann lediglich innerhalb einer Layer-2-Domäne kommunizieren, was beim Netzwerk-Design ebenfalls zu berücksichtigen ist. 
Allerdings muessen alle aktive Netzwerkteilnehmer ( Switche, APs, .... )  QoS (Quality of Service) koennen. 
Was die Nutzung des Priority-Byte im Ethernet-Paket (IEEE 802.3Q) moeglich macht.​


----------



## Blockmove (3 Mai 2012)

sascha-polo schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich ist eine Integration von Automatisierungsbereichen mit Industrie-Protokollen wie PROFINET in normale Ethernet Netzwerke unproblematisch.​




Deine Aussage ist recht pauschal. Bei Profinet-IO hast du recht. Bei Ethercat sieht es schon wieder anders aus.


@sailor. Die meisten Accesspoints die für VoIP-Telefonie geeignet sind, funktionieren auch mit Profinet.
Gruß
Dieter​


----------



## sailor (3 Mai 2012)

So, bin etwas weiter. Danke schon mal für die Antworten.
Bei mir gehts nicht. Laut Aussage des AP-Herstellers (und meiner Recherche bei WIKI) kann es nicht gehen, da Profinet mit den MAC-Adressen den synchronen Datenaustausch macht und der AP die Netze MAC-seitig trennt, so daß der PN-Master die Slaves nach dem AP nicht sehen KANN, sondern nur die des AP? 
@Blockmove: Nach deinen Worten wäre es ja nur eine Frage der Geschwindigkeit,oder verstehe ich das falsch?
@sascha-polo: Ja das weiss ich schon. Aber meine Frage hier bezieht sich auf WLAN-Netze.
Ich wäre für weiteres Feedback sehr dankbar.

Gruß
Sailor


----------



## funkdoc (3 Mai 2012)

hallo 

also ich muss zugeben, dass ich mir nicht vorstellen kann, wie man auf sowas kommen kann. 
sorry, aber was anfälligeres als WLAN und das noch für eine *PN I/O* kommunikation...
noway... ich meine vielleicht gibts da spezielle APs aber ich denke die paar meter CAT 6 kabel, die ich mit einer wlan verbindung auf stabilen niveau noch erreiche, kann ich mir auch noch leisten

grüsse


----------



## Blockmove (3 Mai 2012)

funkdoc schrieb:


> also ich muss zugeben, dass ich mir nicht vorstellen kann, wie man auf sowas kommen kann.



Dann frag mal Siemens, Phönix und Konsorten. Jeder Hersteller bietet dir WLAN-Lösungen an.
Und ich kann mir durchaus Anwendungen vorstellen, die Sinn machen. Durch geeignete Antennen kannst du übrigends WLAN sehr störsicher machen.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## funkdoc (3 Mai 2012)

ja, siemens und co ist das egal, die verkaufen das was der konsument wünscht. mir ist es aber nicht egal. 
in zeiten von mac spoofing, stuxnet und gestohlenen netzwerkschlüsseln kann man ja schon ahnen, in welche richtung uns noch sachen ins haus stehen.

für private anwendungen ok, aber industrielle anwendungen wo im schlimmsten fall ein gewaltiger schaden entstehen kann...

Siemens ist ja mit stuxnet schwer beschäftigt... die sollten sich eher mal dran hängen wie man die PLC kommunikation sicherer gestalten, bevor sie sowas verkaufen.


----------



## sascha-polo (4 Mai 2012)

Ich habe selber mehrere Anlagen mit Profinet und Wlan, dass laeuft gut.
Wenn die SPS , der AP , der WiFi Client und das Profinet Device in der selben IP Range liegen, funktioniert die Kommunikation auf Layer 2 ( MAC Ebene ).


----------



## sailor (4 Mai 2012)

funkdoc schrieb:


> hallo
> also ich muss zugeben, dass ich mir nicht vorstellen kann, wie man auf sowas kommen kann.


Das System erfordert WLAN/Funk. Oder soll ich irgendwelche zusammengestrickte Conrad-Funkübertragungsstrecken zusammenlöten?
@sascha-polo: Was für geräte benutzt du?
Gruß
Sailor


----------



## funkdoc (4 Mai 2012)

darf ich mal fragen, wie die anlage aussieht und warum unbedingt WLAN?


----------



## Deltal (4 Mai 2012)

Weil z.B. keine Schleppkabel oder Optische Übetragungen möglich sind. Ich sehe da auch kein Problem und habe auch schon Funkstrecken im Wlan FQ-Band in Betrieb genommen.
Man sollte jedoch beachten, das sich die Reaktionszeit durch die Funktstrecke sehr stark erhöhen.. es kann z.B. zu Aussetzern für ein paar hundert Millisekunden kommen. 
SEHR Wichtig ist das bei den Sicherheitsmodulen. Denn wenn du mit Überwachungszeiten von z.B. 1 Sekunde rechnest, musst du meistens etwas an die Halle anbauen, damit du die Abstände von deinen Sicherheitslichtschranken noch einhalten kannst.. Ich kenne die Anlage nicht, aber dass ist ein wichtiger Punkt!
Und natürlich hat ein SoHo Accesspoint auf Dauer nichts in einer Industrieanlage zu suchen. Als Kunde würde ich dir das Ding vor die Füße werfen. Entweder man nutzt etwas aus der Automatisierung und dem Profi-IT Bereich. Ersteres ist schon wegen der 24V Versorgung vorzuziehen.
Außerdem sind gute (Richt)Antennen notwendig, damit die Strecke nicht hustet, nur weil ein FU anläuft..


----------



## sascha-polo (4 Mai 2012)

Wir benutzen Siemens Scalance APs und Siemens Scalance WiFi Clients, dieses koennen auch per GSD in die Hardware eingebunden werden und somit auch Ueberwacht.

Eine Beispielanlage besteht aus Selbststaendig fahrenden Fahrzeugen fuer Teiletransport, auf jedem Fahrzeug ist ein SICK Safety Scanner welcher an eine IM151 mit Safety Eingaengen ansgeschlossen ist.


----------



## funkdoc (4 Mai 2012)

ok.. das ist natürlich was anderes


----------



## sailor (5 Mai 2012)

Hi funcdoc: WLAN ist hier absolut angebracht. Die Anwendung kann ich dir leider nicht verraten. 
Aber jetzt gebt mir doch endlich mal ein paar Tipps, was die AP's können müssen. QoS ist schon mal gut. 

Wer hat mit welchen AP's schon mal dezentrale Profinet-Slaves angebunden?

Ich möchte vermeiden, Scalance - AP's zu verwenden.

Es grüßt

Sailor


----------



## Blockmove (5 Mai 2012)

Du kannst mal bei Phönix Contact schauen.
Die haben auch ein breites Angebot an Profinet-Netzwerkkomponenten.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## LT Smash (7 Mai 2012)

Das RCOAX von Siemens dürfte auf jeden Fall zuverlässig funktionieren:
http://www.automation.siemens.com/m...mponenten-iwlan/iwlan-rcoax/Seiten/rcoax.aspx
Vielleicht gibt es ja etwas Äquivalentes von einem anderen Hersteller...
Gruß´,
LT Smash


----------

